# Fair Enteries



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well just got back from the county fair. I entered a mesquite NE bowl, lidded box, cedar vase and some of my mini acorn birdhouses. I got blue ribbons on all of them except one. The mini acorn birdhouses got me a Grand Champion along with best in class and show. I was tickled to death. I just entered them not thinking of winning but just some exposure as everyone goes to the fair. So thought maybe I might drum up some business. Now they are talking of taking the birdhouse to the state fair. I don't think I will be able to due to my job. May have a friend take them down for me because I couldn't afford to stay the whole week. Anyway not to bad a day.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

THAT"S Great Bernie 


We on the forum knew what type of work you can do, now others will know it also..


THAT's great news ,,,,,good luck at the state fair 

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very good, Bernie!!

* C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s !!!*


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What Bj says Bernie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doesn't something like that make it all worth while and give you incentive to go on to bigger and better things. Congratulations Bernie.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie.... You know the rules...... No pictures,.. Didn't happen  

Seriously... A big congrats is in order. Do post some pics when you get the projects back.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

geesch and I logged in and everything and now no pics. But congratulations hope you fare well at the state fair. No pun intened.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the kind comments. There will be pictures when I get them back on Saturday. They want them displayed all week. 

Yes Harry it does make it worth while. I am already thinking about the next fair next year. What can I do to top this.


----------

